# GPD Win 2 officially detailed



## MasterControl90 (Dec 18, 2017)

GPD win 2 specs detailed and looking promising: new keyboard layout, new shoulder buttons, better construction quality and Intel core M3 SoC. Indiegogo preorder campaign coming in January.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 18, 2017)

That's very vague as far as specs are concerned... Got any links to source information?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 18, 2017)

Jayro said:


> That's very vague as far as specs are concerned... Got any links to source information?


https://liliputing.com/2017/12/gpd-...w-design-6-inch-screen-core-m3-processor.html

Looks promising, especially for first time buyers like me.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 18, 2017)

That thing looks horrible. I bet the build quality is poor as well like usual.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 18, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> That thing looks horrible. I bet the build quality is poor as well like usual.



Honestly, the first one was utterly useless.
Playing skyrim at lowest settings at everything turned to lowest(getting around 25fps).. was the gaming experience really worth it?

I wish they would stop with these non-sense portable PC gaming. Mass production of something affordable and good simply doesnt exist yet. It is possible to have a portable PC gaming device, but it woudnt be cheap.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 18, 2017)

ShawnTRods said:


> Honestly, the first one was utterly useless.
> Playing skyrim at lowest settings at everything turned to lowest(getting around 25fps).. was the gaming experience really worth it?
> 
> I wish they would stop with these non-sense portable PC gaming. Mass production of something affordable and good simply doesnt exist yet. It is possible to have a portable PC gaming device, but it woudnt be cheap.



Getting to that point takes work, and it takes $$. Can't make money if you're not selling the hardware. It's early, sure. Still a fairly impressive feat even if mediocre performance at best.


----------



## MasterControl90 (Dec 18, 2017)

Jayro said:


> That's very vague as far as specs are concerned... Got any links to source information?



I'm still not allowed to put any links, I did this thread in an hurry and didn't want to copy paste everything.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 18, 2017)

ShawnTRods said:


> Honestly, the first one was utterly useless.
> Playing skyrim at lowest settings at everything turned to lowest(getting around 25fps).. was the gaming experience really worth it?
> 
> I wish they would stop with these non-sense portable PC gaming. Mass production of something affordable and good simply doesnt exist yet. It is possible to have a portable PC gaming device, but it woudnt be cheap.


Atoms just aren't good for gaming, but now that Intel CPUs have gotten efficient enough that you can have fanless i5 CPUs there's a lot more potential for squeezing more power into a small package.

Not sure how much better that Core m3 is compared to the Atom-based model, but on paper it looks like it's about twice as fast in raw performance. That might not translate across to gaming though. GPU clock is 50% higher, and a newer generation, so presumably it would be at least 50% faster for games, if not more (depending on whether it's a GPU or a CPU bottleneck) That should be enough to get the FPS up to a usable level in at least Skyrim. It will still be pretty limited in what games it can actually run at a playable speed, but for a handheld, it should still be able to put out some good looking graphics.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 18, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Atoms just aren't good for gaming, but now that Intel CPUs have gotten efficient enough that you can have fanless i5 CPUs there's a lot more potential for squeezing more power into a small package.
> 
> Not sure how much better that Core m3 is compared to the Atom-based model, but on paper it looks like it's about twice as fast in raw performance. That might not translate across to gaming though. GPU clock is 50% higher, and a newer generation, so presumably it would be at least 50% faster for games, if not more (depending on whether it's a GPU or a CPU bottleneck) That should be enough to get the FPS up to a usable level in at least Skyrim. It will still be pretty limited in what games it can actually run at a playable speed, but for a handheld, it should still be able to put out some good looking graphics.


To be fair, even the atoms have come a long ways from day 1. My mom had a shitty dell netbook that had an early atom that was unbelievably slow. Nowadays it's pretty fast for basic usage. The core m series is good for a bit more. Can't place it at anything higher than low-mid gaming.


----------



## MasterControl90 (Dec 18, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Atoms just aren't good for gaming, but now that Intel CPUs have gotten efficient enough that you can have fanless i5 CPUs there's a lot more potential for squeezing more power into a small package.
> 
> Not sure how much better that Core m3 is compared to the Atom-based model, but on paper it looks like it's about twice as fast in raw performance. That might not translate across to gaming though. GPU clock is 50% higher, and a newer generation, so presumably it would be at least 50% faster for games, if not more (depending on whether it's a GPU or a CPU bottleneck) That should be enough to get the FPS up to a usable level in at least Skyrim. It will still be pretty limited in what games it can actually run at a playable speed, but for a handheld, it should still be able to put out some good looking graphics.



The first gpd win isn't that bad but with a lot of design flaws, on it you can not pretend to play new or recent advanced games but it's perfect for 95% of modern Indies like cupheads, sonic mania, broforce and so on... Also a lot of PC gaming classics are getting remastered editions with modern os and Xbox controller support like outcast, turok, battlezone, grim Fandango and so on... In a nutshell there is a considerable amount of games that are perfectly playable already on win 1 and yes, the M3 SoC should be from 30 to about 50% faster and keep in mind that the same cpu is available on pricey devices like the new Xiaomi notebook and macbook 12.1.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 19, 2017)

Some of you people here have some high ass expectations! If you're already playing on a rig with 12+ gigs of RAM and a 4K ready GPU his might not be for you. For those of us with more realistic expectations and are down to Earth, this thing is pretty damn cool. So far, a guy in China,showing off an early build with GTA5 is claiming that he paid 500 to get a hold of it. Personally I'm more interested in Liliputing's article of the GPD XD2 (not to be confused with the XD+). If the XD2 does come out with a dual Os setup, that will be the perfect middle ground! I wish GPD the best. Hopefully the Win 2 will no release at a ball busting price. If that is the case, the Win 1 should be seriously dropped in price.


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 19, 2017)

why would anyone even consider this now that nintendo has made a proper high end handheld gaming device.
before yeah i could see a few nerds getting excited but in a post switch world this is a waste.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 19, 2017)

jefffisher said:


> why would anyone even consider this now that nintendo has made a proper high end handheld gaming device.
> before yeah i could see a few nerds getting excited but in a post switch world this is a waste.




I like the Switch but Switch is not high end. Try comparing Doom on Switch vs playing the same game on the chipset for the GPD Win 2. At a reasonable price, this device will be good competition for the Switch.


----------



## MasterControl90 (Dec 19, 2017)

jefffisher said:


> why would anyone even consider this now that nintendo has made a proper high end handheld gaming device.
> before yeah i could see a few nerds getting excited but in a post switch world this is a waste.



I expect the win2 to be priced somewhat around current switch price, will it have the same horsepower? On the gpu side it is not but, unless you are really into Nintendo games, the win2 can be a good alternative for various reasons:
1. If you are already into pc gaming you probably have tons of indie games on steam from super cheap humble bundles;
2. Cheaper indie games and a lot of classics already available;
3. Huge storage and upgradeable too
4. It is also a Windows machine and so it is way more flexible;
5. If you are into emulation you can do a lot with it.

It's not for anyone but there are enough reasons to consider it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 19, 2017)

Hmm...I was hoping this thread would be sort of a summary on what I've read on the internet so far (and hopefully add something extra), but it's more a bunch of rantings rather than a proper news reporting. 

@BlackWizzard17 already posted one link: https://liliputing.com/2017/12/gpd-...w-design-6-inch-screen-core-m3-processor.html

IMHO, the thread with more info (linky) is even more interesting, especially the framerate comparison with the GPD Win1:






While I'm in doubt on how exactly the numbers stack up (there's PLENTY of info to be found on how to squeeze extra horsepower from the GPD win1, so whether these tweaks are applied on either of these numbers remain to be seen), the specs show a significant upgrade on most if not all fronts:

-the CPU has gotten an overhaul
-memory and hard disk space is doubled
-the screen is increased from 5.5 to 6 inches
-the keyboard is centered and a tad larger than the original (really the only actual gripe I have with my gpd win)
-L3 and R3 are on the back now
-battery is improved, though it remains to be seen how the extra horsepower diminishes that advantage
-the microSD slot is apparently upgraded as well for faster throughput (this is hearsay from reddit)
-there's a vibration option now (erm...not something I care for, but it's there)
EDIT: -fans are apparently 8 times as the rate of GPD win (hopefully not 8 times as loud as well, because that'd be LOUD  )

Those who want to know more might also be interested in these youtube series by The Phawx.



WiiUBricker said:


> That thing looks horrible. I bet the build quality is poor as well like usual.


Erm...does this come from personal experience? 

I got in late, but while I've heard a couple horror stories on the initial batch, nothing really stood out. My own unit hasn't got a single issue, and TBH I never heard much issues over the GPD pocket either.



ShawnTRods said:


> Honestly, the first one was utterly useless.
> Playing skyrim at lowest settings at everything turned to lowest(getting around 25fps).. was the gaming experience really worth it?
> I wish they would stop with these non-sense portable PC gaming. Mass production of something affordable and good simply doesnt exist yet. It is possible to have a portable PC gaming device, but it woudnt be cheap.


I really disagree with the former, but I can see why you say it. For me, the gpd win was and is a very good way for a specific set of games: visual novels, indie titles and older titles that are compatible with xbox360 controls (or take quite some tweaking). Oh, and great for emulation, though a hacked handheld unit can do the same thing.
I'm not really sure why "skyrim on the go" was something that a lot of gpd win adepts adored, as the switch version obviously matches and (I assume) directly outperforms it. Likewise, there are plenty of tech demos of games with framerates, but indeed: even if framerates are smooth, it's not really a match for a large screen.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MasterControl90 said:


> I expect the win2 to be priced somewhat around current switch price, will it have the same horsepower?


Sorry, but I _really _don't believe the former. Nintendo can offer their device at a minimal profit, or even at a loss, because parts get cheaper when bought in large numbers, as well as that their software sales will make the endeavor profitable for them. Like it or not, but Shenzhen has a niche product. They won't be able to buy or generate the devices in such large numbers, and they really have to make a profit on the device as they don't sell software.
Besides: the switch costs about as much as a GPD win 1, which was released last year. This device is around 1.5 to twice as powerful. There's just no way they can offer the GPD win 2 at that same price point. I'm not a hardware expert, but if it goes at 399 bucks, it'll be VERY cheap for what you get.

On the plus side...I think that in horsepower, it'll be pretty even matched with the switch. Perhaps even better.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 19, 2017)

That's actually an incredible leap in fps for overwatch, heck even in the other games too. It's a small device that runs a full version of Windows, emulation is going to be better as well as gaming. I don't see why there is so much hate just because The switch exist.


----------



## Lord M (Dec 19, 2017)

Xiaomi Mi6 is much better: cost much less and run all GameCube games (and some Wii games)


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord M said:


> Xiaomi Mi6 is much better: cost much less and run all GameCube games (and some Wii games)


*sigh*

I think I've just been trollbaited into looking up that thing. 

-android instead of windows
-no microSD or (regular) usb
-(obviously) no gamepad or keyboard)
-price point comparable to gpd win / switch
-unlike what's suggested, the gpd win 1 can already play gamecube games at least reasonable


----------



## MasterControl90 (Dec 19, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> I _really _don't believe the former. Nintendo can offer their device at a minimal profit, or even at a loss, because parts get cheaper when bought in large numbers, as well as that their software sales will make the endeavor profitable for them. Like it or not, but Shenzhen has a niche product. They won't be able to buy or generate the devices in such large numbers, and they really have to make a profit on the device as they don't sell software.
> Besides: the switch costs about as much as a GPD win 1, which was released last year. This device is around 1.5 to twice as powerful. There's just no way they can offer the GPD win 2 at that same price point. I'm not a hardware expert, but if it goes at 399 bucks, it'll be VERY cheap for what you get.
> 
> On the plus side...I think that in horsepower, it'll be pretty even matched with the switch. Perhaps even better.



Whoops! you're right, in my mind switch price was around 379 $/€


----------



## MasterControl90 (Dec 19, 2017)

And now we have the price...

599 during Indiegogo
699 after Indiegogo

A big nope for me


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 19, 2017)

MasterControl90 said:


> And now we have the price...
> 
> 599 during Indiegogo
> 699 after Indiegogo
> ...


Thanks, but...you're still not able to post links? 

Anyway, this seems to come from here (picked up on liliputing as well). While the actual indiegogo campaign launches on January 15th, this sounds like a credible source.

Granted: it's not much of a surprise (see my earlier post), but it's not really within my spending budget. I guess it'll depend on reviews, I guess (I mean...I already have a GPD win that suits my gaming needs  ).


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 19, 2017)

MasterControl90 said:


> And now we have the price...
> 
> 599 during Indiegogo
> 699 after Indiegogo
> ...


They were aiming pretty high with the first gen, but settled with the prices you see today. Still, what do you expect?


----------



## MasterControl90 (Dec 19, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> Thanks, but...you're still not able to post links?



Last time I tried... Nope!


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 19, 2017)

At those prices, that's a big NOPE for me. Here's hoping that the GPD XD2 is still a thing or that the Win 1 gets a decent price cut.

EDIT: This is appropriate


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2017)

MasterControl90 said:


> And now we have the price...
> 
> 599 during Indiegogo
> 699 after Indiegogo
> ...


Damn, that's steep. 

I know all the (important) specs have been upgraded from the original and that costs money, but the price of components drops with time, and I was hoping this wouldn't be this much more expensive than the first. $700 would make sense if it came out the same time as the first.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 20, 2017)

Veho said:


> Damn, that's steep.
> 
> I know all the (important) specs have been upgraded from the original and that costs money, but the price of components drops with time, and I was hoping this wouldn't be this much more expensive than the first. $700 would make sense if it came out the same time as the first.


They were aiming at $499 for the first gen. So, I can't see them sticking to these prices.

Chopped liver here, don't mind me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2017)

That price is pretty bloody steep, ouch.


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2017)

Memoir said:


> They were aiming at $499 for the first gen. So, I can't see them sticking to these prices.
> 
> Chopped liver here, don't mind me.


Huh, did someone say something?   Must have been the wind. 

 

Yeah, the preorder price was $330 and they threatened a retail price of $500 but then the retail price was $330-350 but then they released a second version which was $350-$400 and that's the one being sold now... 

So if the retail price of this new one turns out to be the same as the preorder/indiegogo price ($600), that's still a bit much.


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 20, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> I like the Switch but Switch is not high end. Try comparing Doom on Switch vs playing the same game on the chipset for the GPD Win 2. At a reasonable price, this device will be good competition for the Switch.





MasterControl90 said:


> I expect the win2 to be priced somewhat around current switch price, will it have the same horsepower? On the gpu side it is not but, unless you are really into Nintendo games, the win2 can be a good alternative for various reasons:
> 1. If you are already into pc gaming you probably have tons of indie games on steam from super cheap humble bundles;
> 2. Cheaper indie games and a lot of classics already available;
> 3. Huge storage and upgradeable too
> ...


alright i guess there might be room for it in the world.
i don't want it or see it selling well but if they can make money and people will use it it's good that options exist.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2017)

Please read our guidelines for posting news in the USN. Also, no, as a spam precaution, new users can't post links.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 20, 2017)

For the asking price you can get a heck of a better laptop to be honest.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 20, 2017)

jefffisher said:


> alright i guess there might be room for it in the world.
> i don't want it or see it selling well but if they can make money and people will use it it's good that options exist.



Why wouldn't you want to see it sell well? More options is better for everyone, even for Nintendo. It's like saying that you wouldn't want to see the PSP or Vita sell well. Quite frankly, Nintendo could use a portable game rival. I might settle for the first GPD Win and have it boot directly to Steam so that it feels more like a game console.


----------



## Jarmenti (Dec 20, 2017)

linuxares said:


> For the asking price you can get a heck of a better laptop to be honest.


 A laptop that fits in your pocket? doubt it!


----------



## linuxares (Dec 20, 2017)

Jarmenti said:


> A laptop that fits in your pocket? doubt it!


You really need to play in a carpettunnel inducing keyboard?


----------



## Cha0tic (Dec 20, 2017)

linuxares said:


> You really need to play in a carpettunnel inducing keyboard?



Whatever it takes to be truly mobile.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 20, 2017)

8 GB of RAM is a very good improvement from the old 4 GB, and having a new processor definitely helps.
Intel HD Graphics 5000 would be suitable. I hope that someday we will be able to fit a dedicated graphics card
in a handheld without melting it. Not that I'll be buying this though. I would if I had the money.


----------



## Jarmenti (Dec 20, 2017)

linuxares said:


> You really need to play in a carpettunnel inducing keyboard?


I play on a 3ds Xl no problem.. this thing is the same size, I don't understand your logic.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 20, 2017)

linuxares said:


> You really need to play in a *carpettunnel* inducing keyboard?


so, em... You're saying that using a gpd win keyboard causes your carpet to roll up into itself, creating a tunnel in the center? 

(Btw... I've got one. My regular 3ds is much harder to properly use, and even that doesn't exactly induce carpal tunnel syndrome)


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2017)

Jarmenti said:


> I play on a 3ds Xl no problem.. this thing is the same size, I don't understand your logic.



Hardly worth the 500 dollar price tag.


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2017)

Ultraportable PCs are usually more expensive than "regular" sized laptops of the same specs, because it's difficult to cram the same hardware into a smaller case. If you look at ultraportable computers of yore like the Toshiba Libretto or Sony Vaio, they were much more expensive than their larger kin, because it's a niche market, and because components are more expensive at that size. 
Look at the GPD Pocket, it's $500 with roughly the same specs as the GPD Win. It's doing rather well. You can get a much better laptop for that price but there's obviously a market for ultraportable Windows machines. 
The GPD Win 2 will have significantly upgraded specs, so if it ends up costing $500 that's not that bad. Yes, you could get better hardware for that money but there's a lot to be said about the size.


----------



## Jarmenti (Dec 21, 2017)

exactly!, in regards to laptops It's why ultrabooks (super slim/light) cost way more than standard laptops! as form factor goes down, cost goes up. Hell I can buy a pretty friggen capable gaming laptop for the price of some of these ultrabooks that have zero gaming potential. It isn't the point. I have no plans to purchase a GPD, but I can definitely see there's a market for it! (clearly as they're making a model 2). People claiming "not worth $500", or "wouldn't pay that much"  clearly this isn't for you!


----------



## Lord M (Dec 21, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I think I've just been trollbaited into looking up that thing.
> 
> ...


1) You know about ipega controller? It cost about 20-30 dollar/eurs
2) Mi6 can run Xenoblade Chronicles that GPD Win cant.
3) Mi6 can run now some ps2 games that on GPD Win you can only dream about them.

Anyway Razer Edge Pro Tablet rules the worl of portable emulation. (but Mi6 is a good variant)


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 21, 2017)

Lord M said:


> 1) You know about ipega controller? It cost about 20-30 dollar/eurs
> 2) Mi6 can run Xenoblade Chronicles that GPD Win cant.
> 3) Mi6 can run now some ps2 games that on GPD Win you can only dream about them.
> 
> Anyway Razer Edge Pro Tablet rules the worl of portable emulation. (but Mi6 is a good variant)


 GPD1 runs Windows 10 meaning you can run a dolphin emulator and ps2 emulator. How well it runs xenoblade is beyond me but it can run it. look at how well it runs pcsx2 mind you this is the first version not the new one which looks massively improved in power.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 21, 2017)

I only see it being good for emulation and maybe playing Skyrim and other older AAA titles, and lighter weight games. You might as well just get whatever the best laptop you can find is for that price because it's $700 USD.


----------



## Lord M (Dec 21, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> GPD1 runs Windows 10 meaning you can run a dolphin emulator and ps2 emulator. How well it runs xenoblade is beyond me but it can run it. look at how well it runs pcsx2 mind you this is the first version not the new one which looks massively improved in power.



KH is a very light game.
Mi6 can run Devil May Cry


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 21, 2017)

Lord M said:


> KH is a very light game.
> Mi6 can run Devil May Cry


Yeah but it ran god of war 2 (a not so light game) better than my galaxy s8+ another phone with the snapdragon 835 chip which means it runs better than the mi6.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 21, 2017)

From what I have heard there will be different configurations and the price will be like 499 dollars for a base model up to like 699 for a fully loaded one. 

User replaceable m.2 storage is nice and I expect that to be part of the difference in price although I believe I remember something about there being maybe 2 different CPU configurations as well..


----------



## MasterControl90 (Dec 21, 2017)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> From what I have heard there will be different configurations and the price will be like 499 dollars for a base model up to like 699 for a fully loaded one.
> 
> User replaceable m.2 storage is nice and I expect that to be part of the difference in price although I believe I remember something about there being maybe 2 different CPU configurations as well..



You are probably confused with the first gpd win that was supposed to have less ram and slower cpu but got updated thanks to the high campaign goal reached


----------



## 330 (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't know who would buy a PC this small with those specs. I don't care how better is this version compared to the first GPD or any other of these, but it's still terrible IMHO. Anything below 30fps shouldn't be considered playable.


----------



## Pleng (Dec 21, 2017)

330 said:


> I don't know who would buy a PC this small with those specs. I don't care how better is this version compared to the first GPD or any other of these, but it's still terrible IMHO. Anything below 30fps shouldn't be considered playable.



So this machine is unable to play *any* games at a minimum of 30fps? That does indeed sound pretty sucky...


----------



## MasterControl90 (Dec 21, 2017)

Ehm it depends on the game... Of course there are games, both new and old, that can run 60 or more FPS but surely enough it can not run advanced 3d games at current console generation levels (a part of the switch ofc). Expect x360/PS3 level stuff, which the old win 1 that is is way slower already achieve in some games with tweaking.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Dec 21, 2017)

MasterControl90 said:


> And now we have the price...
> 
> 599 during Indiegogo
> 699 after Indiegogo
> ...


I wouldn't even spend $600-$700 on a normal PC


----------



## Pleng (Dec 21, 2017)

MasterControl90 said:


> Ehm it depends on the game... Of course there are games, both new and old, that can run 60 or more FPS but surely enough it can not run advanced 3d games at current console generation levels (a part of the switch ofc). Expect x360/PS3 level stuff, which the old win 1 that is is way slower already achieve in some games with tweaking.



So you believe there is nothing that this can run at a reasonable rate, that it's predecessor couldn't?


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 21, 2017)

Lord M said:


> 1) You know about ipega controller? It cost about 20-30 dollar/eurs
> 2) Mi6 can run Xenoblade Chronicles that GPD Win cant.
> 3) Mi6 can run now some ps2 games that on GPD Win you can only dream about them.
> 
> Anyway Razer Edge Pro Tablet rules the worl of portable emulation. (but Mi6 is a good variant)


Look... If you want to make a point, please don't beat around the bush and make it. The the points you throw up in no way invalidates anything i said. Perhaps i should make it extra clear i don't dish the device you mention, as i don't know it aside a quick Google search. I'm putting out reasons why you can't compare the two.


----------



## MasterControl90 (Dec 22, 2017)

Pleng said:


> So you believe there is nothing that this can run at a reasonable rate, that it's predecessor couldn't?


Believe? It's a fact that it can do more than the win 1


----------



## Pleng (Dec 22, 2017)

MasterControl90 said:


> Believe? It's a fact that it can do more than the win 1



yeah that was kind of my point...


----------



## flatgba (Dec 23, 2017)

Neat device, I hope the keyboard is much better on the GPD Win 2.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2017)

So this guy has a prototype of the Win 2 and has been running tests and trying out various games and emulators, and has a bunch of comprehensive videos. You can see how stuff runs on the Win 2, and hear a comparison with the original Win. The original was already a capable little machine, and the Win 2 is a visible improvement. I'm still hoping the final retail price will be lower than what they're threatening with now, though


----------



## MasterControl90 (Dec 27, 2017)

Veho said:


> So this guy has a prototype of the Win 2 and has been running tests and trying out various games and emulators, and has a bunch of comprehensive videos. You can see how stuff runs on the Win 2, and hear a comparison with the original Win. The original was already a capable little machine, and the Win 2 is a visible improvement. I'm still hoping the final retail price will be lower than what they're threatening with now, though



Good find! And wow Doom runs way better than the switch! We already know that the switch version runs at 600p-ish capped at 30 but that most of the time it is around 25ish fps, with settings inferior to lowest on PC version. I wasn't expecting doom to run so well at 35ish 720p (adding a 30fps cap would be perfect).
Edit: it is 500p-ish, it is still good to see that it is at least comparable to a switch.


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2018)

Finally a detailed review, including a comparison with the first GPD Win: 

​ 

Running the Street Fighter IV Benchmark on both with out-the-box settings, Win2 managed a consistent 180 frames per second throughout, the old one managed _65_. 
No benchmark is definitive and I'm not sure if how these results will translate to other things such as emulators etc. but this still shows a significant increase in performance. 



Indiegogo campaign starts tomorrow.


----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2018)

The campaign is live: 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd-win-2-handheld-game-console-for-aaa-games-laptop#/ 


$649 for preorders, and they threaten it will retail for $899, but they threatened the first one would cost $500 retail yet it ended up retailing at the preorder price. 

But this is still very expensive. Not sure if worth it any more. 

I just hope the first one gets cheaper now.


EDIT: At the time of writing, it has reached 802% of its $100,000 goal.


----------



## MasterControl90 (Jan 15, 2018)

Veho said:


> The campaign is live:
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd-win-2-handheld-game-console-for-aaa-games-laptop#/
> 
> ...



Yes it is really expensive and yes they will probably do the "pre-order" price trick again, yet it should be the cheapest intel m3 device out there


----------

